#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主任職申請

## AkiEaglrs

可以說自從來到樂園就深深的愛上這了^ ^

所以最近想申請成為電腦資訊3C館或者檔案黑市的版主，幫忙分擔牙大或笑雞的負擔（柴雞：啵呵呵。。。。。。

已經私自和歐卡卡談過了，但是考慮到牙大也不容易，所以看牙大如何安排（在下除了電子信息技術，剩下沒有一個好的。。。。。。。

以上

----------


## 狼王白牙

的確, 有適合的獸管理真是再好不過,

您已足以擔任電腦資訊版的版主, 至於黑市版也想順便請您試著管理看看

當作是試用期吧.

----------

